# How Whizzer Modified A Chain Guard



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 12, 2015)

An example of this idea was found by Al Blum on an original Whizzer special (red).  He came up with this idea to modify existing guards using these steps: 
     1) Drill out the rivets.
     2) Place in a vice and hammer bend the two kinks that you see in the pictures.
     3) Saw off the ends through the old holes.
     4) Drill new holes. 
     5) Grind off ends and re-rivit or bolt pieces together.
     6) Use clamp in the picture to hold the nut to put it on the bike sold by Harbor Freight or the internet.

This is the picture of us on our helpful Whizzer hints column.


----------

